# Project 300 has arrived! Yes, it's on my wrist



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Last week, my mailbox started to get filled with MKIIWatches' updates and notifications: the watch was on its way to The Netherlands. That it took up until this afternoon, has to do with the loads and loads of parcels that need to be checked by Dutch Customs. I got lucky: I only had to pay VAT, no import duty; my watch stayed under the radar!

What can I say? Simply that it is another wonderful MKII and that it fits my wrist perfectly - but that has to do with the wrist-shape of course. The case, the dial, hands and all - it's perfectly balanced. And I've read a comment on the bracelet. Well, I think that this one is even more precisely engineered than the bracelets on previous watches.

The level of engineering and build quality is up again. It took a long time to get to this point, but it was worth the wait.

I've taken a few pics, but since I don't want to give in to those daylight-robbers at Photobucket, I have to come up with a cunning plan to get those pics here. Perhaps Postimage will do the trick. What's more: it was evening when I unpacked the parcel, so the pics aren't doing the watch any justice.

Tomorrow, I will take a few new shots, perhaps with the Tornek Rayville in the background. Just to compose a 'unique for this world combination' pic

Menno

upload image

image share

upload photos

* It's been a while since I posted here. I had major problems logging in. Special thanks to the WuS mod Brad B. who did everything to get me 'inside' again just to let you know my latest on the MKII story!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats Menno! This thing was a real treat to have in hand and on the wrist at WindUp! I’m with you, I don’t see the issue with the bracelet either, tolerances were tight and nicely put together.. not ill fitting at all. Maybe in pics it just doesn’t appear that way. 

Was an extra bracelet thrown in for plank owners? 

Can’t wait to see more pics and more P300s arriving. 

Enjoy!!


IG: th3measure


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, the first pic of the box (I hope you can see the pics as I've use Postimage...) shows the second bracelet as well. I always wear my watches on a nato, so I've taken the bracelet off and replaced it with a chocolate brown nato. Funny thing is that my wife (who's into watches herself - she wears my Kingston...) suggested that the brown nato makes the P300 dial look tropical! Well, under the lamp above the dining table at least...

Menno


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Thieuster said:


> Yes, the first pic of the box (I hope you can see the pics as I've use Postimage...) shows the second bracelet as well. I always wear my watches on a nato, so I've taken the bracelet off and replaced it with a chocolate brown nato. Funny thing is that my wife (who's into watches herself - she wears my Kingston...) suggested that the brown nato makes the P300 dial look tropical! Well, under the lamp above the dining table at least...
> 
> Menno


She's a keeper, and nice watch too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad to see you got it!

Been looking here and in my inbox to see...

I had a long-standing login issue too. Had to google the issue before I found a thread on WUS explaining how to remedy.

If you download Tapatalk you can upload photos from your phone and you don’t need any storage/source for them to appear on forums.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megaduck (May 9, 2017)

Congratulations, and thank you for the pics! Got any case back shots?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

megaduck said:


> Congratulations, and thank you for the pics! Got any case back shots?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Not yet, will do later today


----------



## Neily_San (Nov 12, 2011)

Great news Menno. I am glad you are enjoying your P300. 

I cannot wait for mine to arrive. Given that I ordered a Cruxible as soon as it hit the website I guess there is now a small chance both watches will arrive at the same time ... now that would take some explaining to my wife !!

:-D
Neily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Here we go, some Sunday morning pics.










No pics of the caseback. Can't get a clear pic.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

Awesome pics! I dig the Tornek Rayville on that colored strap.



Thieuster said:


> Here we go, some Sunday morning pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CBM_DOC (Feb 26, 2006)

Outstanding. You give us plank owners all hope and reassurance. Great pics!

Dave


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Pics looks great! I need that choc brown NATO!



Thieuster said:


> Here we go, some Sunday morning pics.


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Brown nato is great. Really looking forward to mine. Definitely possible in 2018!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doowadiddy (Dec 21, 2016)

Forgive me I’m a bit late to the party, what does plank mean or stand for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Menno. *Thank You* so much for the update...

It is really Good to see you back on, and posting!

Best Wishes, and Thanks Again.....

_*Welcome Back!!!*_

|>|>



Thieuster said:


> Here we go, some Sunday morning pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

doowadiddy said:


> Forgive me I'm a bit late to the party, what does plank mean or stand for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












The initial releases of -some- limited edition MkII watches designated a small number of the first buyers as "plankowners". These came with "plank kits". For example, the Kingston had the extra case and bracelet minus the movement and caseback. In that particular instance, they sold these first-come-first served to the remaining buyers.

It seems the plank buyers get an extra bracelet for the 300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting this and your photos. It's nice to see that they have officially started to ship and are now out there in the world!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Gorgeous! Im jelly.


----------



## acheongtk (Nov 15, 2018)

Congratulations! That Tornek is to die for!



Thieuster said:


> Here we go, some Sunday morning pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it a matte dial ?


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

sevens said:


> Is it a matte dial ?





Thieuster said:


> Nope.


Curious, what would you consider the dial if not matte? I don't recall it being glossy either.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

For the same reason I call it 'non-matte'; can't vouch that it's really matte. But perhaps my perception of matte/glossy isn't what's generally accepted.

M


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Gefeliciteerd, Menno and thanks for sharing the photos. 
Maybe I get mine before the end of the year ....... I'll have a Christmas present after all


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

Any pics from the clasp? Would appreciate it. ;-)

Can it be “microadjusted”?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

GarbanzoNegro said:


> Any pics from the clasp? Would appreciate it. ;-)
> 
> Can it be "microadjusted"?


Not a great pic as it's a screenshot from MKII's IG story. Looks like 3 micro adjustments.










IG: th3measure


----------



## planetwine (Nov 20, 2018)

Congratulations on your great buy!!


----------



## chrisjones3 (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbeers (Mar 28, 2018)

Congrats! It looks perfect on a NATO BTW.


----------



## dweldon (Dec 31, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Haven't visited the forum in long time. The 300 looks fantastic! My all time favorite design. Beautiful.


----------



## bbckfh (Oct 23, 2014)

That's gorgeous! At the time I bought in, the KW was more accessible (I forget why - think I missed the preorder for p300 or something?) so I went that route rather than the 300 - this is pretty enough and uniquely different from my Nassau to make me regret that a little!


----------

